# that is / that is to say



## Hector9

Creía que la forma correcta de decir "es decir" en inglés era "_that is_", pero buscando en el foro me encontré con que en algunos hilos dicen que la forma correcta es "*that is*" y en otros "*that is to say*"

Imagino que la primera ("that is") es una abreviatura de la segunda ("that is to say"), sin embargo, en todas las películas y textos hasta ahora he leído "_that is_" y no "_that is to say_"

Traduciendo desde el español hacia el inglés, literalmente la forma correcta sería "that is to say", pero:

¿Es correcto usar "_that is_"? ¿O en realidad la forma correcta es "_that is to say_"?

*P.S* Pregunto porque jamás he leído ni escuchado a nativos decir "_that is to say_" sino que escuché "_that is_".


----------



## chamyto

Supongo que dependerá del uso o región. Yo sólo conocía "that is" . En textos se suele abreviar como i.e (id est) .


----------



## ogeido

Según lo que yo sé ambos son iguales, pero "that is to say" es la forma más compleja y/o completa de decirlo y por ende menos común.

Saludos.


----------



## Megahalo

Pues yo he visto mucho "It's saying that" ,  no se si sea la mas comun ,haber si un nativo contesta.

saludos


----------



## Hector9

Any native of English to confirm this?

Thanks for the previous answers.


----------



## frida-nc

Ambas son frases de la lengua escrita, no la hablada.

"That is" se usa comunmente. "That is (That's) to say" suena un poco anticuada y formal (y británica).  El significado de todas versiones: "o sea" / "digamos" / "es decir"

"It's saying that" es otra cosa y mucho menos común; yo lo interpreto como "Eso quiere decir que ..." cuando hay un texto específico difícil de entender.


----------



## Hector9

¡Muchas gracias *frida-nc*!

Dices que ambas son usadas de manera escrita pero no oralmente:

¿Qué forma se utilizaría para hablar entonces?


----------



## lidicita

Yo usaría *That is*...Estoy de acuerdo con todo que escribió frida-nc.


----------



## duvija

Megahalo said:


> Pues yo he visto mucho "It's saying that" , no se si sea la mas común ,haber a ver si un nativo contesta.
> 
> saludos


----------



## frida-nc

> ¿Qué forma se utilizaría para hablar entonces?



¿Puedes dar algun contexto? ¿La frase en español?

He mirado otra vez y hay ocasiones informales donde "that is" se podría usar:

Es la hermana de mi madre, es decir mi tía.

She's my mother's sister, that is, my aunt.   (un poco más formal que "or.")


----------



## Hector9

frida-nc said:


> ¿Puedes dar algun contexto? ¿La frase en español?



Por supuesto que daría contexto, pero pensé que "_that is_" significaba "_es decir_" en todos los contextos (o al menos en los que yo conozco)

¿Sabes algún contexto en el que "_es decir_" se use de otra manera y no cómo "_that is_"? Porque yo no...

De todos modos, al parecer "_that is_" no es la forma completa, *es decir*, debería ser "_that is to say"_ según me dijeron.

I think sometimes (like the previous sentence) it may be replaced by "I mean", am I right?


----------



## blasita

Hola Héctor:

Sé que lo que esperas es el comentario de los 'nativos', pero voy a intentar dar un par de ejemplos y un primer comentario, y mi intención es que esto ayude a que vengan más opiniones.

I believe that 'that is (to say)' is a kind of idiom, and you use it when you want to give further details or be more exact about something. 'That is' is what is normally used and the shortened form for 'that is to say', which is perfectly correct and used in some contexts (I would say that in more formal, or even maybe emphatic contexts). I can give you just two correct examples from _Oxford Idioms Dictionary_ (comments in brackets are mine):

_I'm between jobs at the moment; *that's to say* unemployed  _(=in other words).

_She's a housewife -when she's not teaching English, *that is * _(= giving more information/correcting what's already been said).

Un saludo.


----------



## Hector9

Hola Blasita, muchas gracias por tu comentario:

En la primera oración que pusiste a modo de ejemplo, "*that is*" yo lo traduciría directamente como "_es decir_", ya que si quisiera decir "_en otras palabras_" directamente diría "_in other words_" (lo sé, lo dijiste como una manera similar, pero quiero darme a entender)

La segunda oración me gustó mucho, ya que ahí sí no hay forma de traducir "*that is*" como "_es decir_" (es más, ni siquiera sé cuál sería la traducción en ese contexto)

Incluso, es la primera vez que leo una oración con "_*that is*_" posicionado como en tu segunda oración.

Saludos


----------



## frida-nc

> _She's a housewife -when she's not teaching English, *that is * _



Había olvidado ese uso posterior, para corregir o modificar lo dicho inmediatamente antes, y sí, es el más común, también hablado.
Equivale a "mejor dicho" o algo así.
Gracias por recordarlo.


----------



## Hector9

Estuve buscando (clic) en el diccionario de WordReference y traduce a "_that is_" a veces como "_o sea_" 

Estoy tratando de pensar pero no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo donde "_that is_" pueda significar "_o sea_", ¿No les parece extraño?

Dejo una imagen de lo que dice.


----------



## ogeido

Hola Hector,

A mi no me parece extraño, ya que "o sea" es sinónimo de "es decir" (that is).
P.ej.:

-"En enero, o sea/ es decir, un mes antes del accidente ......"

Saludos.


----------



## Hector9

Es cierto *ogeido*.

Me gustaría saber qué significado le darían a "_that is_" en esta oración que dejó *blasita*:



blasita said:


> _She's a housewife -when she's not teaching English, *that is * _(= giving more information/correcting what's already been said).



Ninguna opción me suena bien en español


----------



## ogeido

Yo de manera personal lo traduciría como "eso sí" o "claro", según lo que se diga:

Ella es dueña de casa; cuando no está enseñando inglés, claro/ eso sí.

Otro ejemplo:

You’ll find her very helpful – if she’s not too busy, that is.
La encontrarás de gran ayuda; si no está muy ocupada, claro/eso sí.

Ojalá estas expresiones (eso sí, claro)te parezcan familiares.

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

_She's a housewife— when she's not teaching English, that is._ = _She's a housewife— that is, when she's not teaching English._ ("a saber"/"claro")
_She works full time, that is, she cooks, cleans, and mothers at least eighteen hours a day._ ("es decir")
_She cooks, cleans, and mothers at least eighteen hours a day, that is, she works full time._ ("digamos"/"o sea")


----------



## Hector9

Gracias *ogeido* y *Forero*, decidí traducir "*that is*" como "_es decir_", y como "_claro_" en los casos restantes.

Así que tomando "*that is*" como "_claro_": ¿Algún nativo puede decirme si las siguientes oraciones son correctas? 

_I only ran 2 hours yesterday not 4 hours, that is_.

_She's pretty but not beautiful, that is_.

_I took the bus at 5.00pm, that is_.

_This guitar is mine, it's not from my father, that is.
_
_Studying English takes time and patience, that's why I'm still learning it, that is._

What about those sentences? Are they right? They're written by me.

I wrote them using the "_*that is*_" as "claro/digamos".


----------



## Forero

Sorry, Hector9, those sentences don't work.


----------



## blasita

Estoy de acuerdo con Ogeido en que 'es decir' y 'o sea' son sinónimos (más o menos = 'in other words'). Forero, mi opinión es que tus últimas dos oraciones se podrían traducir indistintamente como 'es decir' y 'o sea'.

Creo que en esos casos, personalmente lo hubiera traducido como 'esto/eso es', pero también puede ser lo que los otros foreros dicen. Lo de traducirlo como 'claro' yo no lo tenía/ni todavía tengo tan 'claro'.


----------



## Hector9

Forero said:


> Sorry, Hector9, those sentences don't work.



My sentences are a disaster


----------



## frida-nc

Only the fourth one sounds like something we would say.

_This guitar is mine, it's not from my father, that is._

I ran two hours yesterday--I ran most of the way, but had to walk a little, that is.
She's pretty, that is, she might even be called beautiful. (this one is a little strained; most would say "or")
I took the bus at 5:00 pm, at 5:07, that is.


----------



## Hector9

blasita said:


> Forero, mi opinión es que tus últimas dos oraciones se podrían traducir indistintamente como 'es decir' y 'o sea'.



Yo pensé lo mismo, la última yo lo hubiera traducido como "_es decir_", pero pensé que era el único que lo pensaba así.


----------



## Hector9

frida-nc said:


> Only the last one sounds like something we would say.
> 
> I ran two hours yesterday--I ran most of the way, but had to walk a little, that is.
> She's pretty, that is, she might even be called beautiful. (this one is a little strained; most would say "or")
> I took the bus at 5:00 pm, at 5:07, that is.



So I'm on a big problem, because I wrote all of them taking "*that is*" as "_claro_" (like the sentence of the "_she is_ a _housewife when she's not teaching English, that is_")


----------



## Forero

El _that_ que significa "claro" requiere una idea expresada primero y luego clarificada.


----------



## ogeido

Hector, para saber cuándo utilizar "that is" en contextos como estos, debes primero comprender el matiz y/o significado que tiene "claro" en estas oraciones. Quizás en Argentina no se utilice muy a menudo esta palabra para tales situaciones y por eso tal vez te genera algo de trabajo entender esto. A ver si te puedo ayudar a comprender mejor este lío con lo siguiente:

 En las frases en español, en vez de "claro", agrégales "pero" entre ambas cláusulas, pues más o menos ese es el significado que las oraciones con "that is" (posicionado al final) poseen, aunque eso sí, en inglés "that is" entrega un matiz de corrección y/o complementación a lo que ya previamente se ha dicho, tal como algunos aquí ya han explicado:

- "Ella es dueña de casa; pero cuando no está enseñando inglés."    *bastante similar a* : " she is a housewife - when she's not teaching English, that is."

- "Te parecerá de gran ayuda; pero si ella no está muy ocupada" _(o más bien, "siempre y cuando ella no esté...")   *similar a :  *_"You’ll find her very helpful – if she’s not too busy, that is."


Lo del "pero" lo hago nada más para que entiendas el matiz y la circunstancias en las que esto se da, en otros casos podrías poner "aunque" u otra preposición, pues como te digo, todo lo anterior es nada más para intentar ayudarte a entender mejor esto.




blasita said:


> Lo de traducirlo como 'claro' yo no lo tenía/ni todavía tengo tan 'claro'.



Esto era lógicamente probable, pues ya suponía que en España posiblemente tenían otra forma de expresar este tipo de oraciones, estilo que seguramente puede  que suene extraño aquí como ya comúnmente suele pasar entre ambos tipos de español.

Saludos Blasita y Hector.


----------



## Hector9

Muchas gracias *ogeido* por tu tiempo la explicación y por seguir mi hilo, lo aprecio. (al igual que aprecio a todas las demás personas que vienen siguiendo mi hilo)

Es muy útil lo que decís para saber *qué significan en español* las oraciones en inglés que tienen "_that is_" al final

Y entonces mi pregunta es: ¿Como puedo *armar oraciones en inglés* con "_that is_" al final y saber que son correctas? (esta pregunta es para todos, la puede contestar cualquiera)

Porque si te fijas un poquito más arriba, armé varias oraciones en ese caso tomando "_that is_" como "_claro_" y la gran mayoría (salvo una) fueron todas incorrectas  

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Sí, la verdad es que la de Ogeido ha sido una extensa y buena explicación.

Héctor, lo siento, ya sabes que las traducciones no son lo mío porque, como ya te he dicho alguna vez que otra, yo no he aprendido lo que sé de inglés traduciendo (es ahora cuando lo estoy intentando hacer).

Lo de mi comentario acerca de 'claro' como traducción en estos casos viene porque había visto ya que, tal cual, podía ser ambiguo o no la mejor traducción (pero posible, claro) para formar oraciones correctas y con sentido en inglés (si es que se intenta traducir literalmente).

No creo que puedas encontrar una _sola_ traducción de 'that is' cuando se usa al final de la oración; lo digo porque tiene básicamente dos usos: dar más información (_o sea, es decir,_ etc.) y corregir lo que se ha dicho previamente (_o bien, aunque, pero_, etc. - y aquí a veces se tendría cambiar el orden de la frase para incorporarlos e incluso valdrían a veces las anteriores: _o sea_, etc.).

Dejo otro ejemplo por si sirve: _Nobody wants to do it. Nobody except me, that is._ ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?

Mejores ideas vendrán. Un saludo.


----------



## ogeido

Hector, a partir de lo que te expliqué anteriormente puedes saber cuándo una frase que construyas en inglés es correcta (usando "that is"), pues cada vez que que digas algo y luego quieras corregirlo o complementarlo, entonces puedes hacer uso de " that is" con aquel matiz. Si tomamos algunos de tus ejemplos, estos no funcionan ni siquiera en español al agregarles "pero" o al considerarlas como frases cuya primera cláusula es mejor explicada, corregida o más detallada por la información que se entrega en la segunda:


- I only ran 2 hours yesterday not 4 hours, that is   --> "Corrí 2 horas ayer, pero no cuatro horas" (no muy lógico, a menos que le estés corriendo a alguien algo que éste dijo erróneamente respecto a cuánto corriste)


- I took the bus at 5.00pm, that is. --> "Tomé el bus a las 5:00 pm, pero .." (pero ¿qué? u "o sea , ¿qué?), pues aquí no hay ninguna información que estés complementando o arreglando, te falta otra frase que sí tenga algo distinto respecto de la principal.





blasita said:


> Dejo otro ejemplo por si sirve: _Nobody wants to do it. Nobody except me, that is._ ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?


¿Me preguntabas a mí?  si era así, entonces respondo, si no, igualmente lo hago por si acaso.

_"Nobody wants to do it. Nobody except me, that is."_ = "Nadie quiere ir, nadie excepto yo eso sí."  _o_ "nadie quiere ir, o sea, nadie excepto yo". 

_o también_ " nadie quiere ir; nadie excepto yo, quiero decir." 

Todo depende del contexto en el cual se diga de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

ogeido said:


> ¿Me preguntabas a mí?  si era así, entonces respondo, si no, igualmente lo hago por si acaso.
> *Todo depende del contexto en el cual se diga de todas formas.*



La verdad es que lo he preguntado (a todos) para ver si los demás llegaban a la misma conclusión que yo: lo que he destacado en negrita. En mi opinión y como ya he dicho, una sola traducción en este caso es casi imposible.


----------



## Hector9

Is this sentence correct?

"_Here in Argentina universities are free, if you're a citizen, that is_"

It was written by me.


----------



## frida-nc

Yes. It's correct and natural in English.


----------



## Hector9

¡Gracias *frida-nc*!

La oración se me ocurrió mientras estaba bañándome y sin ninguna razón en particular, ¡al parecer voy aprendiendo!


----------

